# Fred Bear TRX300?



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Whats your take on this bow? I'm considering getting it. It's a Gander Mountian exlusive on sale for $299 with sight, rest, quiver and 4 arrows.

Seems like a decent bow and I like the feel, haven't fired it yet. Looking for some opinions


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Fire It First...........Rich


----------



## smcarollo (Oct 21, 2004)

Have recently purchased this combo from Gander Mountain. Has a true 75% let off, is availible in 50#-60# & 60#-70# draw weight. I've got a 50-60# draw weight wirh a 27 1/4 draw. Have not shot a bow in approx. 12 years, and personally I think its shoots great. Don't care for the arrow rest that much (not used to that type). My biggest problem is that the owners manual that comes with it is not model speciffic (It tells you how to make adjustments and such, but I would like one that has specs. and everything) & I've not been able to find one yet! Otherwise I think it's a good buy. (ps. I herniated 2 discs in the lower lumbar in 03)


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

glad to see someone with this bow.

I'm not much for those type of rest either, I currently and shooting a whisker bisket and really like it. How was the service at gander in the bow dept.? I looked at Ohio Valley and didn't really find much that I could afford and liked. I may take a trip to Buckeye outdoors this week as I plan on getting one soon


----------

